# Vacation so far continued



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Last friday me and the wife did really well at perdido bay. Keeper reds and a trout and even hooked a couple of tarpon, which was totally unexpected. They were all around the area we were fishing. Have been catching specks regularly at gulf breeze on the grass flats on popping corks, especially today using DOA shrimp. Also went to perdido this evening and caught a upper slot red. This has been a successful trip so far.


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job! Headed out first thing in the morning to see what we can find.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like yall been catching them regularly. It's fun hooking into something your not expecting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad your vacation is turning out well!!!...I don't have access to a real computer and my phone has been acting up, but 1st chance you will be so graciously added to my FOOT THREAD!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Glad your vacation is turning out well!!!...I don't have access to a real computer and my phone has been acting up, but 1st chance you will be so graciously added to my FOOT THREAD!!! HAHAHAH





That might take some explaining, so..........................

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/jasons-foot-fetish-thread-416370/


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! How big were the tarpon, that you were hooking ?


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you have selfie thread for the redfish selfie I did? Belive it or not I did consider the fact that my foot was in the picture. The first tarpon was on a mirrorlure. It was at least 3 1/2 feet. My wife grabbed the net and it jumped twice. I looked at her and said you might as well 
Put that up. It got right uder the boat and swam around a while then jumped again and there went my lure and line. The next was on a live shrimp under a cork. It was about 2 1/2 feet. I got it to the boat and unhooked it. My wife hooked one on the shrimp as well but it got off before we could see it. We saw them last thursday and friday but not after that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

cinichols said:


> Do you have selfie thread for the redfish selfie I did? Belive it or not I did consider the fact that my foot was in the picture. The first tarpon was on a mirrorlure. It was at least 3 1/2 feet. My wife grabbed the net and it jumped twice. I looked at her and said you might as well
> Put that up. It got right uder the boat and swam around a while then jumped again and there went my lure and line. The next was on a live shrimp under a cork. It was about 2 1/2 feet. I got it to the boat and unhooked it. My wife hooked one on the shrimp as well but it got off before we could see it. We saw them last thursday and friday but not after that.


Ahhhhh the po man tarpon is what ya'll were hooking....


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Okay, I knew the poor man's tarpon comment was on the way. When I get bsck home I have to grt a picture off the video on my wifes phone.


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

SHHHH!!!! Don't argue, there aren't any Tarpon around here!!! :no::ninja:


----------



## Jtwalker223 (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice work. I'm headed there tomorrow. Do you mind sharing what area you where fishing.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

When I caught fish in perdido bay it was around the river mouth. The specks in the sound were on the south side in grass flats, anywhere from 2 to 5 feet. I also caught reds there too but they were all in less than 2 feet. The fushung in perdido bay really slowed the last week. I caught this red at 3 mile bridge last night on a live white trout, but mainly had sharks eating my hooks and mono.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

cinichols said:


> Okay, I knew the poor man's tarpon comment was on the way. When I get bsck home I have to grt a picture off the video on my wifes phone.


Did you ever retrieve the tarpon pictures?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. As abundant as the ladyfish /skipjack are in that size range, one would think that is likely what you were hooking into. Quite the acrobats and quite the pull!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Better late than never. Couldnt figure out how to get the video from wifes phone.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like a Tarpon to me with that jaw.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

It was thick, not skinny like a lady. Is this going to be a debate like we've seen on tv lately?


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I believe you. I saw a beauty at three mile bridge a month or so ago, but I think they've all departed by now. Hope to get one next summer, for sure. Thanks for digging up the picture. AP


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Congrats on the tarpons.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice!....nothing like traveling to a fishing destination and being successful!

:thumbsup:.


----------



## sharkeater1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Definitely a tarpon! Great job! They are the most fun per pound to catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

I can't blame anyone for not believing me. I don't belive most fishermen either. However, you will have to take my word about the wife. No pictures.


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

LOTS of Poons around here in the summer....just have to know where to look! :thumbup:

I actually haven't found them in Perdido Bay yet though myself...will have to start looking!


----------

